# CPU Heatsink Adapter



## Garyaero (Apr 29, 2012)

I have a zalman cnps7700-cu led cpu cooler that fits amd 754, 939 & 940 socket. I have a am3 is there an adapter


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I wouldn't recommend using an adapter. If you need an AM3+ CPU cooler, then I would recommend purchasing a new one.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Agreed that proper fit is too important to be thinking about adapters.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

This review specifically says, "not AM3" so I agree with the others. It does not matter how good the cooler's heatsink is, the transfer of heat to the heatsink is the critical process that must be the most efficient possible. Putting adapters in the middle only interferes with that heat transfer process. 

If an aftermarket cooler needs an adapter, use the OEM cooler. They are actually pretty darn good anyway.


----------



## Garyaero (Apr 29, 2012)

I know all about good & correct contact between the cpu and heatsink. I just wanted to know if there is a mount that will mount to a am3 mb and accept a 754, 939 or 940 heatsink.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

> I just wanted to know if there is a mount that will mount to a am3 mb and accept a 754, 939 or 940 heatsink.


It seems to me, whether you call it a "mount" or an "adapter", what you are asking for is still an adapter. 

If your motherboard is an AM3 motherboard, that means the CPU socket is for an AM3, which, in turn, means the heatsink fan assembly mounting mechanism is for an AM3 as well. 

But in fairness, I did some digging to see if such an adapter exists and I could not find one. In fact, the only mention when I search for adapter for AM3 to 939/940 heatsink is your thread here at TSF.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You'll need a new CPU cooler for an AM3+, there's no way of getting around that.


----------



## Garyaero (Apr 29, 2012)

My mb is a AM3 Nothing said about a AM3+ I know that's a whole different socket


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Very true as chief got that wrong but you still need to get the right adapter for that cpu as system performance depends on it. This is not the place to try to save money.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Garyaero said:


> My mb is a AM3 Nothing said about a AM3+ I know that's a whole different socket





Rich-M said:


> Very true as chief got that wrong but you still need to get the right adapter for that cpu as system performance depends on it. This is not the place to try to save money.


I didn't get that wrong...AM3 and AM3+ use the same mounting holes.

The AM mounting holes haven't changed since AM2:

AMD AM2/2+/3/3+ Quiet CPU Coolers


----------



## Garyaero (Apr 29, 2012)

Ok I just read this on on another site-Any cooler that uses the stock retention system will work on anything from s754 to AM3+ So is this true?


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

From my experience the CPU die size changes and that determines the type of cooler used. If the old cooler does not fully cover the face of the CPU's surface then it will not be fully efficient.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

> Ok I just read this on on another site-Any cooler that uses the stock retention system will work on anything from s754 to AM3+ So is this true?


They should but regardless, the Zalman CNPS7700-CU does not use the stock retention system.

When installing, the stock bracket is removed and the backplate is replaced with one shipped with the cooler. The cooler is then fastened to the back plate via a pair of 'L' clips.


----------

